# Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"

## spillo

Salve, ho appena reinstallato gentoo sul mio pc e sebbene sia filato tutto liscio sino ad ora mi sono imbattuto in un problemino: non riesco a sfruttare a pieno la scheda video. Ecco l'errore avviando compiz:

```
$ compiz --replace

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

compiz (core) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
```

Quindi provo:

```
$ glxinfo

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
```

Non capisco, probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosa, perché qui ha sempre funzionato... Vi lascio qualche informazione che potrebbe risultare utile:

```
# uname -r

2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

```
# lspci | grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX] (rev a2)
```

```
# eselect opengl show

nvidia
```

```
# lsmod | grep -i nvidia

nvidia              11750976  0
```

Inoltre, se voleste sapere con che opzioni ho compilato... il make.conf dovrebbe essere giusto perché è lo stesso che avevo prima di reinstallare, fatta eccezione per "-hal", che prima era "hal"...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Jul 2011 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emerald evo extras fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gdm gdu gif glibc-omitf gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg libnotify lm_sensor mad midi mmx modules mudflap mysql nautilus ncurses nfs nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png policykit pppd python readline scanner session sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode v4l2 vorbis wma xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Come posso risolvere?

----------

